# Foam while filtering



## CassieV (May 12, 2010)

I'm filtering an WE Italian Pinot Grigio with a vinbrite filter. There is some white foam in the wine after it goes through the filter. Could this from not degassing good enough? It's been bulk aging in a carboy for a couple months with an airlock. Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## pracz (May 12, 2010)

It is not uncommon for a little foam (or bubbles) to generate with the Vinbrite Filter as the wine cascades into the carboy. However it should dissipate after a while. Are the bubbles small or large?


----------



## CassieV (May 12, 2010)

They were big bubbles. When it was done they went away. Thanks. I just wanted to make sure that was normal.


----------



## Tom (May 12, 2010)

Large you should be OK. Still you should degas. I fine the Gregio tend to hold gas.


----------

